#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  ILO Safe Work & HSE Encyclopedia

## sri2cool4u

Hi All,



An Excellent material for ILO Standards and Encyclopedia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ILO Safe Work & HSE Encyclopedia

----------


## Mohamed

thanks

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## gerry_intam

I can't download using the path.
Is there anyway to get it?
Thank you

----------


## hermes

Thank a lot !

----------


## ashraf10

Thank a lot !

----------


## sameh82

Thanks alot

----------


## chandanksingh85

link not working. please upload again

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

The online website is...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chandanksingh85

@Nabilia  

please do post link for downloading file on free file hosting site.

----------


## Nabilia

> @Nabilia  
> 
> please do post link for downloading file on free file hosting site.



I do not have it in a downloadable file, and because it is so exhaustive, why would I, The website is very accessible and it is easy to find most any safety subject.

----------


## chandanksingh85

thanks a lot Nabilia for helping me. I could not find information of following topics in this online website. 
Mechanical hazads related to cutting, tearing, sheering, crushing, welding and staining

chemical hazards of fire, explosion, detonation,  and prevention and control for same.

if you have any information on these topics. Please share it will be helpful to me.

----------


## chandanksingh85

thanks a lot Nabilia for helping me. I could not find information of following topics in this online website. 
Mechanical hazads related to cutting, tearing, sheering, crushing, welding and staining

chemical hazards of fire, explosion, detonation,  and prevention and control for same.



if you have any information on these topics. Please share it will be helpful to me.See More: ILO Safe Work & HSE Encyclopedia

----------

